# Swimsuit Photoshoot with model Rhema



## Ecstylez (Oct 31, 2010)

Was at the beach with Rhema couple weeks ago.

I came out there with bad luck, lol. We made numerous references to Murphy's law... and it all started out with a damn-near dead Vagabond 2.

But with the little photos we took... we got a bunch of winners! ^_^


















Complete set and full story here : Rhema Gaines - Swimsuit Photo shoot


----------



## Steve01 (Oct 31, 2010)

You have to remember to plug in the charger. 
I didn't follow your link but except for the lens flair in the 1st image I liked your model shots, the backgrounds in 1 and 2  were a bit bland though IMHO.


----------



## CNCO (Oct 31, 2010)

i see lense flare on all the images. the model touch ups look great but the backgrounds need work. the last image - in my opinion shows too much of her cheeks not that its a bad thing but between the suit, the light color of her cheeks and then the shadows i think there is too much going on.

really good shots and good post processing but there are a few things that needed some input.


----------



## Ecstylez (Nov 1, 2010)

Thx for the C&C 

Ever since this shoot, I've been triple-checking to make sure that my powerpacks are all charged, lol. Can't have that happen again, especially this late in the game, heh

the lens flares (with the exception of #1) were added in post, wanted to try something a little different. Couldn't really cover her cheeks in the last one though :/ brazilian bikini, lol


----------



## burgo (Nov 1, 2010)

I envy you right now..is that bad?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 1, 2010)

#2, very easy to clone out the people on the right
#4, just crop it vertical

Nice set.. gorgeous girl!


----------



## Ecstylez (Nov 4, 2010)

@burgo - not at all  lol
@schwetty - will do. thx for the C&C


----------



## ashleyx (Nov 6, 2010)

Very good editing on these.  On photo #1 Try choosing a pose or angle where her arms aren't covering each other as much and you don't lose half of the right leg.I would edit her skin where she is showing some stretch marks.  Perfectly normal for women but not for photos!  

I like the 4th photo a lot!  As mentioned earlier it might look nice with a vertical crop!


----------



## Guinness Man (May 26, 2012)

First 2 need more contour in the body line. If you shoot glam/bikini it should be less rigid. Stiff arms. (NOT plugging myself, but if you look at my site, you'll get an idea)


----------



## Tee (May 26, 2012)

Last one is great.  Not a fan of the flare in the first image but great series overall.  :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini (May 26, 2012)

<< old thread but replies anyway >>

IMO, hyper-extended elbows and knees are not atractive.  A good rule to observe is...............  if it bends, bend it.


----------



## chuasam (May 27, 2012)

Nice lighting but the poses make her look like an amputee...unless that's your kinda thing *Internet Rule 36*


----------

